# muscle kinseology



## biofreakkid (Oct 9, 2018)

muscle kinseology is working one muscle set to get a physiological benefit I only know 2 from a book but I encourage you to research or ask a professional.

pecturals- over all muscle tone
triceps- endurance and blood flow to the brain
quads?
calves?
...


----------



## Jin (Oct 9, 2018)

Ah, banned from the chat box but he cannot remain silent. 

Yes, everyone should look into this incredible assessment tool. From Wikipedia:

According to their guidelines on allergy diagnostic testing, the American College of Allergy, Asthma and Immunology stated there is "no evidence of diagnostic validity" of applied kinesiology.[SUP][2][/SUP] Another study has shown that, as an evaluative method, AK "is no more useful than random guessing",[SUP][3][/SUP] and the American Cancer Society has said that "scientific evidence does not support the claim that applied kinesiology can diagnose or treat cancer or other illness".

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Applied_kinesiology


----------



## Elivo (Oct 9, 2018)

Jin you need to stop spouting facts and studies and just go with the dumb crap bio is posting already!!! 


How is he not banned yet lol


----------



## Jin (Oct 9, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Jin you need to stop spouting facts and studies and just go with the dumb crap bio is posting already!!!
> 
> 
> How is he not banned yet lol



ok. He needs to strengthen his triceps because he’s obviously not getting enough blood flow to the brain.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> ok. He needs to strengthen his triceps because he’s obviously not getting enough blood flow to the brain.



Now that may work, IF he works them 24/7


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 9, 2018)

way to post up and make friends u queer


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 9, 2018)

What do I need to work to get blood flow to my dick? Besides my dick.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 9, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> What do I need to work to get blood flow to my dick? Besides my dick.



Prostate...


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 9, 2018)

Power bottom


----------



## snake (Oct 9, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> What do I need to work to get blood flow to my dick? Besides my dick.



PornHub. 

Such a letdown when I have to hold the hand of a Vet.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 9, 2018)

snake said:


> PornHub.
> 
> Such a letdown when I have to hold the hand of a Vet.



They got a good chicks with dicks section on there?  Asking for a friend


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 9, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> They got a good chicks with dicks section on there?  Asking for a friend


Prob wanna search for the asian ones, if you’re not completely ghey


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 10, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Prob wanna search for the asian ones, if you’re not completely ghey



Is anybody really 100 percent?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 10, 2018)

Toughey.. I mean.. touché


----------

